# scrollbares Textfeld ohne Frames?



## ceralie (12. Januar 2005)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit ein Scrollbares Textfeld in einer HTML Tabellenseite zu erstellen ohne das man Frames verwendet. Also ich meine ähnlich einer Textarea. Gibt es ne Textarea mit statischem Text und Bildern


----------



## Tobias Menzel (12. Januar 2005)

Hi,

nicht editierbar? DIV mit overflow:auto würd ich sagen. Mehr bei SELFHTML 

Gruß
.


----------



## ceralie (12. Januar 2005)

super, vielen Dank.
Weißt du zufällig auch ob die Suchmaschinen den so dargestellten Text finden? oder ist das genau so ein Killerkriterium wie Frames für Google & Co?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (12. Januar 2005)

Nö.

DIVs sind ganz normale Blockelemente; der enthaltene Text ist soweit ich weiß genauso sichtbar, wie der in Tabellen, span-Tags usw.

Gruß
.


----------

